# Has Mel Gibson Gone Insane???



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

"Things appear to be getting only worse for Mel Gibson, as a second audiotape has surfaced in which the actor-filmmaker admits to hitting former girlfriend Oksana Grigorieva and threatens her. 

On the latest recording â reportedly posted in its original, unaltered form on RadarOnline.com â Gibson, 54, is heard panting and shouting in a profane rage on a phone call with Grigorieva, 40. When she tells him he needs medication, he shouts back: "You need a [expletive] bat in the side of the head. â¦ You need a [expletive] brain transplant. You need a [expletive] soul." 

At another point, he says, "Threaten ya? I'll put you in a [expletive] rose garden. â¦ You understand that? Because I'm capable of it." 

When Grigorieva says Gibson hit her in the face and broke her teeth â "What kind of man is that?" she asks â Gibson replies: "Oh, you're all angry now! You know what, you [expletive] deserved it." 

That exchange appears to be a reference to a Jan. 6 incident between the couple, which is now the focus of a domestic-violence investigation against Gibson. 

This latest tape follows a previous one in which Gibson was heard angrily insulting Grigorieva for wearing "provocative" clothing. On the earlier tape, Gibson used the N-word and suggested Grigorieva â with whom he has an 8-month-old daughter, Lucia â would be to blame if she were raped. "


http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20401174,00.html

Wow, has he just completely lost his mind????


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

beccachow said:


> "Things appear to be getting only worse for Mel Gibson, as a second audiotape has surfaced in which the actor-filmmaker admits to hitting former girlfriend Oksana Grigorieva and threatens her.
> 
> On the latest recording â reportedly posted in its original, unaltered form on RadarOnline.com â Gibson, 54, is heard panting and shouting in a profane rage on a phone call with Grigorieva, 40. When she tells him he needs medication, he shouts back: "You need a [expletive] bat in the side of the head. â¦ You need a [expletive] brain transplant. You need a [expletive] soul."
> 
> ...


From that report I'd say possibly he has. That or he's back on the sauce and is a violent drunk.

Either way, he needs to get a  grip on himself and pull it together.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

On the other hand, maybe she did deserve to get smacked. We don't know how she was to live with. I have seen 2 women in my life that REALLY deserved a good punch to the face. I would never hit a woman but I would have been tempted to hit those two if I had to be around them much.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't follow tabloid reports, etc., but from what I read above, yeah, it sounds like he's had some sort of breakdown. Will likely end up with him putting in time at the crossbar hotel.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

from what I have heard lately, I don't think he is enjoying good mental health. Either that, or he is a mean drunk.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Then again he may be responding to the deep claws of a gold digger. Who knows? I don't think we have reliable information.:fussin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

I thought that everybody already knew he was insane...


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

He's a drunk. His brain cells are fried. 

Remember he was married to his first wife for what? 20yrs. Has umpteen kids. Wanted to dissove his marriage in the catholic faith as non existant to marry this woman who was pregnant with his child at the time?

Drinking brings out the worst in most people then they sober up. Unless they don't sober up, then they just stay mean.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I just heard the tape. I can't see any reason for any of that. He admits to hitting her, says he can put her in the rose garden and she knows it. Castigates her for her boobs (even though she had them when they hooked up first) and then says she deserves it if a bunch of n words gang rape her. It just sounds like he's on a rampage and he does sound a little sauced up to me.


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

poppy said:


> On the other hand, maybe she did deserve to get smacked. We don't know how she was to live with. I have seen 2 women in my life that REALLY deserved a good punch to the face. I would never hit a woman but I would have been tempted to hit those two if I had to be around them much.


Other than in self defense, I can't imagine ANY reason for someone to hit another person, male or female...

But, it makes you wonder what kind of horror Robin (the wife of 20+ years) went through... But, I have heard that Robin was kind of like the glue holding him together and as soon as she had enough (the anti-Jew tirade/drunk driving thing) he started going massively downhill.

He needs help, but I doubt he will ever get it.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> He's a drunk. His brain cells are fried.
> 
> Remember he was married to his first wife for what? 20yrs. Has umpteen kids. Wanted to dissove his marriage in the catholic faith as non existant to marry this woman who was pregnant with his child at the time?
> 
> Drinking brings out the worst in most people then they sober up. Unless they don't sober up, then they just stay mean.


Yikes, what if he sobers up and is twice as mean??lol!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Yikes, what if he sobers up and is twice as mean??lol!


That's between him and his first wife of 20ys. She might be better off w/o him.


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

They put these people in rehab. Then they get the drugs that let them go through DTs and not even know it. If there is no physical problem with them, they should let them sweat it out. Without the drugs it ain't no fun. Maybe they would think about that the next time they they pick up the bottle or take that next drug


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Yup, but I think it's a temporary thing. Too much booze. too much stress over a flagging career.
I feel sorry for him. He's over the edge and out of control. Unless he gets help and gets a grip he will become just another lonely , bitter, angry old drunk who laments how the world done him wrong.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow just listened to the recording. 

What a freakin' Psycho!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

poppy said:


> On the other hand, maybe she did deserve to get smacked. We don't know how she was to live with. I have seen 2 women in my life that REALLY deserved a good punch to the face. I would never hit a woman but I would have been tempted to hit those two if I had to be around them much.


How about I think you deserve a good punch to the face? No one deserves to be hit, especially not a male hitting a woman


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Wow, has he just completely lost his mind????


I think he has been this way for quite some time and it is only now boiling to the surface.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

There is no excuse for the kind of behavior we have seen out of him the last few years.

Really sad......he needs help and I hope he gets it before he ends up in jail or dead.


Tim


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Uhhh... 
there's a side story here....

Ever get someone mad at you, on purpose? Egg em on, egg em on, till they really cut loose?

This Russian woman recorded the episode, without informing Mel he was being taped...... and somehow, it magically appeared on a gossip/rag site.

Not saying he didn't say it, but I have to wonder what she did to get him started... and was the tape edited? or did it record for 24 hours a day?

I've heard that Russian women are on the slightly loonie side... Mel should have known this before becoming entangled. 

All's Fair in Love and War... and the russian has slipped a tactical nuke in under his radar... all to get possession of their daughter, and certainly a huge child support payment. 

Maybe he should renounce his conservative ways, and become an ultra-lib, and do Charlie Sheen's. High priced love rentals...

I don't feel sorry for his 'flagging career'... heard on NPR that he'd made hundreds of millions on the Passion of the Christ, no one wanted to deal with it, so he did it on his own, and reaped the rewards. Someone with hundreds of millions isn't hurting.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

texican said:


> Uhhh...
> there's a side story here....
> 
> Ever get someone mad at you, on purpose? Egg em on, egg em on, till they really cut loose?
> ...


From the recording info, it sounds not very much like that situation at all. What apparently happened is that he had hit her but there was no proof. And he kept threatening to kill her. She's not that famous, he's THE Mel Gibson. And then he apparently started saying he was taking their child. 

Now, if you were a woman who loved her child would you let someone who did stuff like that take your baby girl?

She apparently, and this is all alleged for now, started the recordings as a way of getting proof that he really did threaten her all the time like she said.

She got her proof.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

And you have never made comments in your private life that if aired publicly wouldn't make you look like an A-hole?


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> And you have never made comments in your private life that if aired publicly wouldn't make you look like an A-hole?


Of course I have. But, I don't think I've told people they deserved to be hit by me because they have big boobs, get gang raped by "expletives", that I would put them in the rose garden and get away with it and they knew I could, that I should have hit them in the head with a baseball bat instead of whatever I did hit her with....ad nauseum.

And, and again this is all alleged, she started the recordings to get proof that he did this all the time. The implication is that he was saying this garbage all the time and she knew she would be able to get proof by recording her phone calls.

Seriously. Have you listened to the tape? And let's face facts, he was hitting her and it has been known for a while. There was only proof lacking. 

People who defend domestic abusers are generally people to be viewed with suspicion...and whose spouses and children should be watched for marks.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Luke 6:45
45 The good man brings good things out of the good stored up in his heart, and the evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in his heart. For out of the overflow of his heart his mouth speaks.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

texican said:


> Uhhh...
> there's a side story here....
> 
> Ever get someone mad at you, on purpose? Egg em on, egg em on, till they really cut loose?
> ...


You make some good points. 

The woman was setting him up and taping him just to get custody and be awarded large child support payments. 

He should be financially secure having earned hundreds of millions of dollars. However, his racial tirades and other behavior behavior have alienated once loyal fans .


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> And you have never made comments in your private life that if aired publicly wouldn't make you look like an A-hole?


A comment or 3 yeah sure. 


A screaming rant littered with profanity, death threats and telling someone they deserve to be raped that went on for many minutes and only degerated from jump? Never.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it's their business and not mine.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I can't believe some of you people are defending him!!!!!!!!!

She said that he hit her in the face and broke two of her teeth while she was holding the baby, and he ADMITTED IT.

The guy is an animal and should be in prison. I suppose Nicole Simpson deserved it too?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Man has gone goofy, enough said, a man has no right to hit a woman, enough said.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

He's from Australia, the whole prison colony that grew into a nation. Not to say every aussie is broken but it isn't so surprising when they are.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He was actually born in the states, and move to Australia at the age of 12.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> He was actually born in the states, and move to Australia at the age of 12.


Hey that's interesting! Thanks for the info Tator.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I for one am sick of these people's lives up in the news... as for him? i was done with him after his anti semitic rant...


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay...a little more info and I truly hope this opens up the eyes of those defending this domestic abuser against a woman who "deserves it".

Keep in mind all this is "alleged", "apparently" and so on since it hasn't been through court yet.

This apparently had nothing to do with money. It, allegedly has everything to do with a restraining order.

She was getting beat to include two punches to the face hard enough to break off two teeth while she was holding their baby of a few months of age. Try to leave...he says he kill her and bury her in the yard and get away with it. She says she get the law...he says he'll use his money to take that child and she'll never see it with his money. She secretly calls a lawyer and guess what:

He's right. She has no proof and can't even get a restraining order.

She sticks a recorder on her phone and gets the proof.

She tells him she has the recording. Logically that means he can't kill her or take their child now. 

He offers her 20 million to not release the tape. She releases the tape because it will help her get a restraining order, make it impossible for him to get away with killing her and gives proof from his own mouth that he was beating her, meaning he can't take the child.

Hmm....money grubbing? Not so much. 

Deserved it? Because she didn't agree with him regarding an issue about the Nanny. Hardly think so.

Faking it? Ahh..not so much since he admits to battering her and threatens her repeatedly with beating and death during the phone.

Dad of the year? Nice slur on his own daughter there during the tape.

Let's just all agree that old Mel deserves no manly brotherly support here. He's clearly a troubled, violent and abusive person who needs a lot more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Why does anyone care


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

*"On the other hand, maybe she did deserve to get smacked. We don't know how she was to live with. *_ I have seen 2 women in my life that REALLY deserved a good punch to the face. I would never hit a woman but __I would have been tempted to hit those two if I had to be __around them much." _
The man hit her and punched out two of her teeth while she was HOLDING THEIR BABY..what part of that is ok? What part of that did she deserve? Is that what you really think Poppy,,that she deserved to be punched out while holding their newborn baby? 

So much Gibson could have done: WALKING AWAY, MOVING OUT, GETTING A DIVORCE, laying off the sauce, quitting the drugs, or counseling. No he chooses to beat up his wife and then threaten to KILL her and hopes she will be gang raped by Black men. (which insults black people as well..)

Setting him up? Uh no, she reported the incident when it happened and for whatever reason, Mr. Rage out of Control wasn't charged, now he is under investigation because of these tapes. 

This is not the first time he has been in this sort of trouble. Now his agent has fired him and the Hollywood elite are pulling back. Seems one can beat the wife and survive it, but you just pull out that race card and it's all over..(sarcasm here).

I truly cannot believe that some people could justify that "perhaps she deserved it"..geez And what does Russian have to do with anything..she was his WIFE and she was afraid for her life.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't think anyone was defending him. Just making really, really bad, unfunny jokes.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

ChristyACB said:


> People who defend domestic abusers are generally people to be viewed with suspicion...and whose spouses and children should be watched for marks.


Truth.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Christy, thank you for the backstory!

Hitting is bad enough, hitting while holding a baby...double no-no.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

texican said:


> Uhhh...
> there's a side story here....
> 
> Ever get someone mad at you, on purpose? Egg em on, egg em on, till they really cut loose?
> ...


Or maybe she got fed up with being a punching bag and recorded it so she had proof to get OUT of there and to get him what he deserves. Yeesh.

Youve heard that Russian women are slightly loony ??? Maybe you agree with him that women that get raped, deserve it, too.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

sidepasser said:


> *"On the other hand, maybe she did deserve to get smacked. We don't know how she was to live with. *_ I have seen 2 women in my life that REALLY deserved a good punch to the face. I would never hit a woman but __I would have been tempted to hit those two if I had to be __around them much." _
> The man hit her and punched out two of her teeth while she was HOLDING THEIR BABY..what part of that is ok? What part of that did she deserve? Is that what you really think Poppy,,that she deserved to be punched out while holding their newborn baby?
> 
> So much Gibson could have done: WALKING AWAY, MOVING OUT, GETTING A DIVORCE, laying off the sauce, quitting the drugs, or counseling. No he chooses to beat up his wife and then threaten to KILL her and hopes she will be gang raped by Black men. (which insults black people as well..)
> ...


But why put it all on Gibson without knowing all the facts? Why didn't SHE WALK AWAY, MOVE OUT,
GET A DIVORCE ? Why was she living with him if that is the way he normally treated her? She is obviously pretty and had access to plenty of money and could have fled anywhere she wanted. I don't condone him hitting her at all, but it takes two to tango.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

poppy said:


> But why put it all on Gibson without knowing all the facts? Why didn't SHE WALK AWAY, MOVE OUT,
> GET A DIVORCE ? Why was she living with him if that is the way he normally treated her? She is obviously pretty and had access to plenty of money and could have fled anywhere she wanted. I don't condone him hitting her at all, but it takes two to tango.


Poppy...do you really think that it is that easy for everyone? Read the backstory. He's the one with the money...a drunk abuser taking her baby? And that is just the beginning.

Sometimes people get trapped. She did the right thing. She got the proof the judge needed for the restraining order. Otherwise, she couldn't get one.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

So, if her face wasn't there he just would have punched the air?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Prismseed said:


> He's from Australia, the whole prison colony that grew into a nation. Not to say every aussie is broken but it isn't so surprising when they are.


Your quips remind me of Mel sometimes... open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## palani (Jun 12, 2005)

Oggie said:


> So, if her face wasn't there he just would have punched the air?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

ChristyACB said:


> Poppy...do you really think that it is that easy for everyone? Read the backstory. He's the one with the money...a drunk abuser taking her baby? And that is just the beginning.
> 
> Sometimes people get trapped. She did the right thing. She got the proof the judge needed for the restraining order. Otherwise, she couldn't get one.


But restraining orders are useless. Many women are killed by men with restraining orders against them. If he is under the influence, he will ignore the order.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I just heard some of his rant on the radio, and it really does sound like there may be some mental health issues there. I do hope he gets that checked out and treated.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

> I thought that everybody already knew he was insane...


 ditto
I think he's in need of serious mental help.Good actor,but it looks like his personal life isn't too good.I don't think he has anyone left to insult.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> I just heard some of his rant on the radio, and it really does sound like there may be some mental health issues there. I do hope he gets that checked out and treated.


No kidding! I'll concede that there are some truly evil/conniving women out there but that last rant sounds....unhinged.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

poppy said:


> But why put it all on Gibson without knowing all the facts? Why didn't SHE WALK AWAY, MOVE OUT,
> GET A DIVORCE ? Why was she living with him if that is the way he normally treated her? She is obviously pretty and had access to plenty of money and could have fled anywhere she wanted. I don't condone him hitting her at all, but it takes two to tango.


Youve never been a battered woman. And you have no clue what they go through.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Actually, they are a great couple. Venus and Mars.

He's a violent, drunken, psychopath and she is a conniving gold digger, with fake boobs, and a singing career going nowhere, who know exactly how to push his buttons.

When he supposedly punched her 7 month ago, she kept it from authorities to "protect Mel", but now that the child custody hearing is nearing, she is now all about getting a restraining order, contacting Police and leaking these JUICY tapes, to the hungry media.

He screams and threatens her, while she calmy sits there with the record button on. Not one of us of knows what was said during their converstations, that was NOT on the tapes. She may have been screaming and threatening him also. Tapes can be edited.

BTW there is NO excuse for Mel's behavior, in this situation. He needs to be locked in the looney bin.

There are pleny of abused women out there, but I'm having a really tough time buying into this. This women seems way to smart, IMO.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Or maybe she got fed up with being a punching bag and recorded it so she had proof to get OUT of there and to get him what he deserves. Yeesh.
> 
> Youve heard that Russian women are slightly loony ??? Maybe you agree with him that women that get raped, deserve it, too.


Did I say that? Don't believe so.

I hate playing devils advocate... but did Mel have her chained up in a safe room? was Mel always home? did Mel have her under armed escort everywhere she went?

If not, she could have left anytime she wanted.

Around here, a woman gets 'touched' by a man, one of several things is going to happen. Most common is divorce, short and sweet... She calls the law, they come out and arrest him for assault, divorce goes through quick. Second thing that happens, with or without the first thing, is a male relative goes and has a mano y mano talk with the gentleman. If all goes smoothly, the gent leaves the house, and the county... If it doesn't go smoothly, it goes roughly, and the coroner is 'sometimes' called. Third thing that usually happens is a call to 911 or the Sheriff, telling them to come pick up the gent's body, as he assaulted the lady, and she aerated him. (happened before, and no bill in the grand jury).

My father had such a talk with an ex BIL. He was to pack his truck, be out the house by daylight, and if he was ever seen on any road nearby ever again, he'd get a face full of buckshot. The ex-BIL believed him, and never yet has he driven down that road again. (Pa took a licking for that event, as HIS boss's son was the BIL. Tried to fire him, but couldn't... pa knew where the company's skeletons were buried (gas company pipelines) and was irreplaceable).

We don't tolerate such b.s. down here (wife beating) I come near to having that talk with a current BIL a few years back (Pa is gone now, so I have certain brotherly duties to fulfill). He lapsed once, and only once... think he heard what the consequences were going to be. Around here, we carry folks fishing.... one way fishing trips.

Shygal, I've never met you, and doubt I ever will, but if you lived nearby, and were being put upon by unruly elements, I'd carry someone fishing... if the river was too low, I'd carry em hog hunting... hogs are always hungry, and leave nary a trace. You may consider me a conservative loon, and I very well may be (but did you know I have some so far into left field liberal views that I'm bumping back up against the Conservatives backsides?), but I'm also a Gentleman, and that comes 'fore EVERYthing else.

Boil it down. In an abusive relationship? Either leave and seek shelter elsewhere, or stay, and beat the ever living innards out of em, or just aerate em. If you have male relatives, at least ones with manly genes, they should do the 'explaining' for you. Reckon if someone had some very tough girlfriends, they could do the 'explaining'... I know some extremely 'hardy' ladies that could take care of whatever needed taking care of.

If the Russian girlfriend hasn't she should file charges... as far as I know, bruises and a loss of teeth should be enough evidence. Enough for a No Bill in this county, if you go legal, more'n enough for a fishing expedition if you want him to just go away. Endangering a child... well you get an extra good fishing trip!!!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Prismseed said:


> He's from Australia, the whole prison colony that grew into a nation. Not to say every aussie is broken but it isn't so surprising when they are.


A lesser known fact is that just as many "criminals" were transported to North America as indentured servants and slave labor for criminal behavior -- not to mention just to get them OUT of Britain, as went to Australia. And people were transported for many reasons other than violent crime. Depending on the class you came from, pretty much anything could get you sent off. Many were transported simply for being poor.

Having known many, many Aussies in my time, I can honestly say that the "rough around the edges" thing is nothing more than a myth. There are few cultures as laid back and easy-going, on the whole, IMHO.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

texican said:


> Did I say that? Don't believe so.
> 
> I hate playing devils advocate... but did Mel have her chained up in a safe room? was Mel always home? did Mel have her under armed escort everywhere she went?
> 
> ...


Texican, 

Sometimes I do think your posts are a bit "out there" - and not that it matters to you necessarily - but your posts on this thread have increased my respect for you immensely.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

ChristyACB said:


> Okay...a little more info and I truly hope this opens up the eyes of those defending this domestic abuser against a woman who "deserves it".
> 
> Keep in mind all this is "alleged", "apparently" and so on since it hasn't been through court yet.
> 
> ...


Is any of this (other than the recording) even fact?

In reality, if she was assulted in January, a call to Police (or TMZ) regardless of whether she could prove it or not, stating "My husband, Mel Gibson, just punched me in the mouth", whe would instantly be protected by a moat full of alligators, 24/7. She would have been untouchable - just like she is now.

Money?

In America, a woman can file for divorce, instantly get temporary alimony, take 1/2 or more of the assets and then make the husband pay for BOTH lawyers. No divorce lawyer in their right mind would turn this case down. It does not usually work this way with poor people, but rich people?

She knows exactly what she is doing.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

Dandish said:


> Texican,
> 
> Sometimes I do think your posts are a bit "out there" - and not that it matters to you necessarily - but your posts on this thread have increased my respect for you immensely.


Me too!


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> Is any of this (other than the recording) even fact?
> 
> In reality, if she was assulted in January, a call to Police (or TMZ) regardless of whether she could prove it or not, stating "My husband, Mel Gibson, just punched me in the mouth", whe would instantly be protected by a moat full of alligators, 24/7. She would have been untouchable - just like she is now.
> 
> ...


Good point. I heard a forensic expert on GMA today. He said that woman was using a "professional microphone" while Mel was on speaker phone. There were segments of the tape that had been deleted, or erased over.
At one point Mel was saying "All of you" and was obviously addressing more than one person. 
I hope someone can find a link of the experts take on the tapes .
In an earlier tape he is berating her for having breast implants and then says he'll let her live in the house but won't give her the house. Hmm.
There is more to the story of these tapes than what we hear.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

If it turns out that the tapes were tampered with, I heard on the radio that they would be inadmissible in court.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> If it turns out that the tapes were tampered with, I heard on the radio that they would be inadmissible in court.


But it is too late for Gibson. Look at how many on here already assume he is guilty and most will never change their minds even if the tapes are proven false. There is no doubt a woman in her position could find someone in the business to alter the tapes if she wanted. And now it turns out his soon to be wife of several years has said Gibson NEVER abused her or the children in all the years they were married and was a very loving father and husband. 

http://www.tmz.com/2010/07/15/mel-gibson-robyn-gibson-declaration-domestic-violence-court-filed/


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> If it turns out that the tapes were tampered with, I heard on the radio that they would be inadmissible in court.


But would the law go after the woman for fraud or anything else? Not likely, but they should.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

poppy said:


> But it is too late for Gibson. Look at how many on here already assume he is guilty and most will never change their minds even if the tapes are proven false. There is no doubt a woman in her position could find someone in the business to alter the tapes if she wanted. And now it turns out his soon to be wife of several years has said Gibson NEVER abused her or the children in all the years they were married and was a very loving father and husband.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/07/15/mel-gibson-robyn-gibson-declaration-domestic-violence-court-filed/


 Yeah, I just read that hte ex-wife filed papers witht he courts saying he never abused her or the kids.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> Yeah, I just read that hte ex-wife filed papers witht he courts saying he never abused her or the kids.


One never knows about these celebrity stories. They live a life foreign to the rest of us where money and headlines are the name of the game. I have no clue if he is guilty or not but it would not surprise me either way.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

tamilee said:


> Good point. I heard a forensic expert on GMA today. He said that woman was using a "professional microphone" while Mel was on speaker phone. There were segments of the tape that had been deleted, or erased over.
> At one point Mel was saying "All of you" and was obviously addressing more than one person.
> I hope someone can find a link of the experts take on the tapes .
> In an earlier tape he is berating her for having breast implants and then says he'll let her live in the house but won't give her the house. Hmm.
> There is more to the story of these tapes than what we hear.


That was all stuff I gleaned from all the "many many" sources out there.

BUT, she is not his wife. Big item there. 

The tapes were never admissible in court. From what can be gleaned between the publicity wars, that wasn't the point. The point was that she supposedly wanted it public so that he would be unable to do anything more to her or take her baby because of his money.

Personally, I'm not saying she is some kind of angel. What I am saying is that the guy clearly admits to hitting her, threatens to kill her and has a history of doing this...he is still a dirtbag or very ill.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I raise my glass to Mel for having the courage of putting this "golddigger" in her place in this PC climate.:gaptooth:


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jeez, The guy is a drunk, come on now, lets call it what it is, a drunk doing what drunks do best - making a fool of themselves, hanging around people who aren't particularly good, and picking on women or kids.

I have no comment on her golddigger status, because he was a willing participant in having "relations" with someone his childrens age, you get what you deserve.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Its also been said hes manic depressive / bipolar and if you have ever had to deal with such a person when their meds are off you'd recognize Mels rage and irrationalness


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Its also been said hes manic depressive / bipolar and if you have ever had to deal with such a person when their meds are off you'd recognize Mels rage and irrationalness



I've wondered about that too.

If the man is bipolar, off his meds and abusing alcohol and drugs...well, God only knows.....

All I do know is that he looked darn good wearing a kilt in "Braveheart"! :bouncy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dandish said:


> Texican,
> 
> Sometimes I do think your posts are a bit "out there" - and not that it matters to you necessarily - but your posts on this thread have increased my respect for you immensely.


Yup Texan i'm with Danish! This is one Russian, that grew up and put her abusive pa in place when he was gonna beat my lil brother. Funny, that worked. But I'd still go Fishen any day.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

ChristyACB said:


> Personally, I'm not saying she is some kind of angel. What I am saying is that the guy clearly admits to hitting her, threatens to kill her and has a history of doing this...he is still a dirtbag or very ill.


His camp claims to have evidence that the tapes were edited. We know he said "you deserved it". If the tapes were edited, that phrase could have been said in some other context, then pasted in right after she says that he hit her.

Now this morning, we hear this from TMZ:

_Law enforcement sources who have analyzed the pictures and video -- yes, we've learned she had video shot as well -- tell TMZ there is "no evidence of external or internal damage," making it inconsistent with being punched in the face.

As we have already reported, Oksana's teeth were not damaged -- they were intact. The dentist has submitted a sworn declaration saying one veneer was out and one was cut in half, but the teeth were not damaged.

Furthermore, several experts who have examined the photos and video say there is no evidence of any soft tissue damage, which would be present if someone were struck in the mouth, and it would be "highly irresponsible" for the dentist to so quickly replace Oksana's veneers.

We're told law enforcement is investigating the scenario that the damage to the veneers could have been self-inflicted. We're told at least one expert who has evaluated the photos and video believes it's a self-inflicted injury._

So, I'll be taking a 'wait and see' attitude here until all the facts are in.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I did not read all the responses but I did hear the tape and this is what I found odd:

It did not start at the beginning of the conversation.
She was loud and clear but he was very muffled
She was far far too calm and never raised her voice, or hung up.
The tape also ended at an odd junction. 

I think Mel has problems but I also think this woman is a gold digger looking for a big pay-off and not a few million, but at least half his worth. 
I bet he did hit her, But I wonder if this tape and maybe the hitting is part of her plan. She knows he has problems and is not well balanced and she might have nice big dollar signs in her eyes. 

The tape seemed like a set-up and the press or her lawyer exaggerated the two knocked out teeth, so who knows what else is going on. It is sad for the little girl that for sure. Although if I was Mel I would get a paternity test.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I must agree, there are two sides to every story.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

"deserved to be hit."

Goes right along with a dysfunctional saying we have here in the South:

"She needed killin'"

Once sayings like this become acceptable, the actions do, too.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Not so funny, but here is a link to Mel's request for a DUI to be removed from his record.
http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...st_to_expunge_dui_arrest_from_his_record.html


read down to what he said regarding jews and women..seems old Mel has issues with several groups.
I believe there likely is some truth to the story of Mel abusing his wife - (verbally or physically). How much is truth, I don't know but I am sure that where there is smoke, there's fire as the old saying goes.

Doesn't matter to me whether he abused his first wife or not..one might say he abused her when he had the affair with Oksana and divorced his first wife, leaving her for Oksana. Perhaps he never abused the first wife because the first wife was easily controlled and Oksana, being younger, is not so apt to put up with his bull. We shall never know as we were not there. 

However it plays out, he does sound as if he needs treatment for alcohol abuse and anger management if nothing else.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

poppy said:


> But it is too late for Gibson. Look at how many on here already assume he is guilty and most will never change their minds even if the tapes are proven false. There is no doubt a woman in her position could find someone in the business to alter the tapes if she wanted. And now it turns out his soon to be wife of several years has said Gibson NEVER abused her or the children in all the years they were married and was a very loving father and husband.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/07/15/mel-gibson-robyn-gibson-declaration-domestic-violence-court-filed/


He'll get over it, although much lighter in the wallet.

He's a director/producer now, more so than an actor, so if he produces movies that people are interested in seeing, they will see them.

Look how thing's worked out for Roman Polanski and Woodie Allen, over the years.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> However it plays out, he does sound as if he needs treatment for alcohol abuse and anger management if nothing else.


Yeah, he does. Something isn't quite right there.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Jan Doling said:


> "deserved to be hit."
> 
> Goes right along with a dysfunctional saying we have here in the South:
> 
> ...


Lets get this straight right now 
No Man would ever consider striking a woman even if the woman did deserve it and Im sorry jen but some women do put themselves in the area where they might well deserve what they give. 
people are people 
women and men both, when one is irrational and trying to cause you harm most humans will defend themelves .
no one female or male deserves to be abused by another .
but the "they needed killin" is sometimes accurate


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Jan Doling said:


> "deserved to be hit."
> 
> Goes right along with a dysfunctional saying we have here in the South:
> 
> ...


Jan, are you saying that some folks don't "need killin"?

If you've been around your area very long, 'surely' you know of someone that needs killin...

One of our locals that 'needed killin'... a serial thief, who was in the arrest reports at least once a month, and never seemed to get to trial (he stole from everyone...)...folks figured he had 'something' on the DA. Well, his live-in aerated him with buckshot, for not getting her cut... she called 911, and it took an awwwffffuuulllll long time for any services to get to him... he needed killin, and the law and medical crews were busy elsewhere.... 

I have several more folks that I know of that 'need killin'... they've all moved away, because so many people kept trying to introduce them to the reaper...

What 'do' you do with people that need killin, but you can't kill em? and the law can't/won't touch em?


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I have never trusted this chick. If you can google her past -- before she was with MG -- you will see what I mean.

Radaronline published the pics of her 'knocked out teeth'. Tabloids have been reporting that the police are doubting her abuse story and now with the pic other sites are reporting that the police definitely do.

Her photo shows one veneer totally off and another chipped. Her actual teeth are still there. More importantly, 'they' are noting that the pic shows absolutely no soft tissue damage either to her gums or lips. I saw the pic and that is true. It takes a lot of force for someone to hit another and knock off the veneers. She has not a mark on her.

There are also rumors of extortion going around.

Furthermore, the judge today gave MG daily and weekend visitation with his baby daughter. Hardly a decision made in an abusive situation. 

So we should just all put on the brakes and see what happens and stop believing all this stuff from 'sources.'


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

what did she think she was getting into to when she was seeing him, its not like he just changed over night.....

samm


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

samm said:


> what did she think she was getting into to when she was seeing him, its not like he just changed over night.....
> 
> samm


Looks like she thought she was getting the honeyhole...moneypit...sugardaddy...


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

When he left his wife and kids for this chic my first thought was "What a JERK!" "What a hypocrite!" He's made his mess...let him wallow in it. She steals another womans husband and expects to get some kid of "prize?" The whole thing is disgusting.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

lorian said:


> She steals another womans husband and expects to get some kid of "prize?" The whole thing is disgusting.


Doesn't this behavior get it's karmaic reward? of another woman stealing her 'stolen' husband? 
I see this often... a woman gifts a married man, he gets divorced, marries her, then she is shocked, shocked, to find out another woman has been gifting him, and now wanting to divorce her! The gift that keeps on getting gifted.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

texican said:


> The gift that keeps on getting gifted.


That, and STD's


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I guess I just don't understand the lack of logic and forethought here -- but that's often the case. I find people possess a stunning lack of these qualities any more.

I could never trust a man who had cheated, with me or anyone else, on his wife. For him to then divorce her to marry me -- why would I marry a man I couldn't trust? Speaks to motive, IMHO -- she wasn't after "love, honor, and cherish" as much as she was after "fame, fortune and financial settlement". 

Not saying that if he hit her, it's her fault -- just saying that some people look at life VERY differently than I do, and their version of "acceptable behavior" seems to vary widely from that of the average person, as well. The man left his wife of 20+ years and seven children -- and apparently his faith which he's always seemed to put forward as very important to him -- for a bit of Russian fluff, and his choices in that situation have come around and bit him on the butt. Is it balanced to his actions? Maybe, maybe not -- but I find karma tends to work that way -- you get paid back exponentially.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> A lesser known fact is that just as many "criminals" were transported to North America as indentured servants and slave labor for criminal behavior -- not to mention just to get them OUT of Britain, as went to Australia. And people were transported for many reasons other than violent crime. Depending on the class you came from, pretty much anything could get you sent off. Many were transported simply for being poor.
> 
> Having known many, many Aussies in my time, I can honestly say that the "rough around the edges" thing is nothing more than a myth. There are few cultures as laid back and easy-going, on the whole, IMHO.


Aside from that, many of the "convicts" sent to Australia were only guilty of being in debt. They were subjects of a government which had its own definition of what a "criminal" was at the time.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Dandish said:


> Looks like she thought she was getting the honeyhole...moneypit...sugardaddy...


Well, he was a "step up" from Timothy Dalton(at least in the department that matters to some people, money).
Maybe she did turn down $20 million to bury the tape, but she'll probably get more than that for releasing them.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

PyroDon said:


> Lets get this straight right now
> No Man would ever consider striking a woman even if the woman did deserve it and Im sorry jen but some women do put themselves in the area where they might well deserve what they give.
> people are people
> women and men both, when one is irrational and trying to cause you harm most humans will defend themelves .
> ...


That girl in the video that assaulted the police officer sure looked like she needed something to get her attention. :bash:


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

"What 'do' you do with people that need killin, but you can't kill em? and the law can't/won't touch em? "

I avoid them and pray for them...I don't play God. Self defense is one thing....physically abusing someone because they don't see things your way is another.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mel is selling and moving back to his homeland. 

On the other side I hope he can find his bottom of the bottle before he or someone else gets hurt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Mel is selling and moving back to his homeland.
> 
> On the other side I hope he can find his bottom of the bottle before he or someone else gets hurt.


His homeland??? He was born in Peekskill, New York.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

zong said:


> His homeland??? He was born in Peekskill, New York.


LOL, makes you wonder if someone besides Mel drinks a bit.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, I guess the person who made an ad hominem attack on me is satisfied to make a drive by attack, without apologizing, or commenting.

Being a gentleman is a curse... if I weren't, I could throw some slings and arrows myself.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

poppy said:


> LOL, makes you wonder if someone besides Mel drinks a bit.


YEs, he was born in NY....but, as most people know he calls austrailia home. 
And yes, if you want to get picky snitty then go right ahead. 

And poor ol TexAs.... sorry I didn't pick on you enough in the past post....so here you are.... you following in Mel's footsteps? Born here but, moving to the great outback???
Got a tipping problem too? 

:cowboy:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.globemagazine.com/ Up in the corner it says , Mel begging her to come back? Anyone hear this?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> YEs, he was born in NY....but, as most people know he calls austrailia home.
> And yes, if you want to get picky snitty then go right ahead.
> 
> And poor ol TexAs.... sorry I didn't pick on you enough in the past post....so here you are.... you following in Mel's footsteps? Born here but, moving to the great outback???
> ...


You mean like blacks born here who call Africa home? It's stupid.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I heard something about extortion - didn't hear the details...???


----------

